# Advice needed re what maintenance amount I should be paying?



## ravon1981 (19 May 2013)

Hi guys

My ex has constantly been harrassing me over the last 5 years to pay more and more maintenance. I shall give a break down of weekly earnings....
I work part time with 160e per week in wages and about another 75 - 112e in SW. 
I am currently paying 50e per week to my ex.
I have rent of 80e per week and other expenses as usual like ESB and car insurance and stuff.

I have heard the figure of 75e minimum being bounced around but I have no idea whether or not this is a fair figure. I want to give as much as possible of course without screwing myself but when I see my ex buying expensive stuff like a 230 euro deep fat fryer it kinda annoys me.

Any advice would be fantastic.
Thanks


----------



## WizardDr (21 May 2013)

The problem is that Family Law matters are in camera.

Is it ex wife only and no children or what?

Your ex can go back into Court for more

you would have to show your income and what your expenses are

Judge wont take blood out of stone and will look at what ex is doing or not doing


----------

